# Gameladen.com-Erfahrungen



## Kühler: (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
mich würden mal eure Erfahrungen zu Gameladen.com interessieren und ob ihr empfehlen könntet dort einzukaufen. Ich bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich mir ein Spiel dort kaufen soll, aber da ich keine Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop habe, interessieren mich mal eure Meinungen zu diesem Shop  .


----------



## GxGamer (15. Mai 2012)

Impressum sagt eigentlich alles.



> *Gameladen International Ltd.*
> Unit B 13/F Prat Commercial Building
> 17-19 Prat Avenue, Tsimshatsui
> *Kowloon,* Hong Kong
> Email: info@GameLaden.com


Du weisst was Kowloon ist? 
Falls nicht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbsPEVbcsXc
Kowloon Walled City documentary (Part 1/4) - YouTube

Also ich würd da nicht kaufen.


----------



## Newgame (23. Mai 2012)

Sehr angenehm das Video.....

Ich würde auch nicht bestellen wenn was aus Hong Kong oder so kommt ausser du willst halt importieren.
Dann aber nie bei Läden die man nicht kennt.


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2012)

Ein Blick auf Google Earth zeigt mir allerdings das "17-19 Prat Avenue, Tsimshatsui" wohl nicht an dem Ort ist wie im Video zusehen 
17-19 Prat Avenue, Tsimshatsui - Google Maps

Streetview zeigt ein recht großes, normal aussehendes Hotel und gegenüber eine Art Bürogebäude


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (23. Mai 2012)

Habe mir dort Minecraft gekauft...ging alles Perfekt. Key kam in 3 Std, anschließend hatte ich dann Premium acc.
Habe schließlich nur nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht, mit PaySafeCards Minecraft zu kaufen


----------



## Kühler: (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir auch inzwischen ein Spiel, bzw. den Key da bestellt und es ging alles reibungslos. Spiel funktioniert auch einwandfrei. 
Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob das so immer so gut abläuft. Kann den Shop von meiner Seite empfehlen.
Weitere Erfahrungen würden natürlich nicht nur mir helfen.

Gruß, Kühler:


----------

